# drugstore



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Ένας καημός αυτή η λέξη. Πώς να το πεις, όταν η κυρία στην ταινία επαναλαμβάνει εκατό φορές ότι θα πάει στο drugstore για να πιει ένα αναψυκτικό με την αδελφή της, η οποία ήταν στο drugstore από πριν, και τώρα αν τη χρειαστούμε πρέπει να της τηλεφωνήσουμε στο drugstore, και δώσ' του να 'χει; 

Καταλαβαίνετε ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι η διαρκής επανάληψη, που με υποχρεώνει να πω κάτι που να στέκει λογικά. Ούτε φαρμακείο αποκλειστικά είναι, ούτε καφετέρια, ούτε ψιλικατζίδικο. 

Η Magenta πρωτοτυπεί με το "φαρμακοποικιλοπωλείο". Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω. 
To answers.com λέει "κατάστημα που συνδυάζει φαρμακείο με ψιλικατζίδικο, ντράγκστορ".

Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκουμε ένα νήμα σε φόρουμ, με τίτλο "Κακές μεταφράσεις", όπου κάποιος κατακεραυνώνει έναν μεταφραστή που χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη "ντράγκστορ".

Τι λέει η ομήγυρη;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2013)

Η μάνα μου το λέει _ντρογκερί_. Μάλλον είναι (λαζο)γερμανική επιρροή. 

Αλλιώς γιατί δε σε καλύπτει το _παντοπωλείο_;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Δεν θα ήθελα να πω _παντοπωλείο, _όταν δυο άνθρωποι δίνουν εκεί ραντεβού για να πιουν το αναψυκτικό τους.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 9, 2013)

Σ' ένα τυπικό drugstore δεν μπορείς να κάτσεις να πιεις καφέ αναψυκτικό πάντως. 
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα μπορούσες να πεις _μπακάλικο_, δεν νομίζω να είναι και τόσο ...φολκλορικά χρωματισμένη η λέξη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Η ταινία εκτυλίσσεται στη δεκαετία του '50, οπότε μπορεί να υπήρχε κι ένας πάγκος που κάθονταν για να πιουν το αναψυκτικό τους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Βέβαια, ήταν πολύ συνηθισμένο να πίνουν τη γρανίτα τους εκεί ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το παντοπωλείο φέρνει στο νου μπακάλικο, προσωπικά δε μου κάνει καθόλου.

Μπορείς να εστιάσεις στο γεγονός ότι πίνουν αναψυκτικό και να το πεις *αναψυκτήριο*, κι ας μην είναι μόνο τέτοιο;

Το *ψιλικατζίδικο *μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά; Στο δικό μας εδώ απέναντι έχει τραπεζάκι έξω και μονίμως διάφοροι πίνουν μπύρες. Ξέρω πως δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά στην τελική δεν πειράζει, και δεν θα ξενίσει πολύ.

Το σκέτο *μαγαζί *υπάρχει περίπτωση να βολέψει;


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2013)

...
Κάποτε, μικρός, πήγαινα στο καφενείο-παντοπωλείο του χωριού (το καφενείο-μπακάλικο, με τις εξάδες κονσέρβες στημένες σαν μικρές πυραμίδες στα λιγοστά ράφια: πελτές ντομάτας, καλαμαράκια, γάλα ζαχαρούχο κλπ.), όπως πήγαινε ο παππούς μου και ο πατέρας μου:
http://users.sch.gr/vaxtsavanis/images/pantopoleio xoriou.jpg 

Στα χωριά υπάρχουν ακόμα (όπως και στην επαρχιακή Αμέρικα, που δεν έπαψαν να υπάρχουν από τότε) και στις πόλεις βλέπω κάμποσα μαγαζάκια της γειτονιάς, μπακάλικα, καφεκοπτεία, κάβες κ.ά., αν έχουν λίγο χώρο, να προσθέτουν καναδυό τραπεζάκια, να κάθονται οι πελάτες ή ο μαγαζάτορας με φίλους ή περαστικούς να πιουν ένα καφεδάκι ή μια γκαζόζα.

Αργότερα, στην πόλη, πήγαινα στην ΕΒΓΑ της γειτονιάς:

Μεγάλη ανάπτυξη γνώρισε η γαλακτοβιομηχανία κατά τη δεκαετία του 1950, καθώς επεκτείνεται με εκατοντάδες σημεία πώλησης με τη μορφή γαλακτοπωλείων και μικρών ζαχαροπλαστείων που λαμβάνουν την ονομασία της και λανσαρίστηκαν ως «Η ΕΒΓΑ της γειτονιάς».





http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=2709133


Τώρα, σε ντράγκστορ δεν πάω (anyway, I don't like drugs, nor drag; such a drag), στο _μαγαζί της γειτονιάς_ όμως μπορεί να πήγαινα. 

Edit 1: Μελάνη, προφανώς μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι (για το μαγαζί). 


Edit 2: Άμα είναι δεκαετία του '50, *μπακάλικο* κε κσερό πσομί.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 9, 2013)

Στη γειτονιά μου, υπάρχει μπακάλικο/παντοπωλείο, όπου αν θέλεις ανοίγεις το αναψυκτικό σου επιτόπου και το πίνεις. Με άλλα λόγια, Άλεξ, παντοπωλείο ψάχνεις να βάλεις στους τίτλους σου. Ο Έλληνας θα καταλάβει σίγουρα τι εννοείς πάντως, ειδικά εφόσον τα δικά μας φαρμακεία, αυτά που προσφέρουν σε υγρά είναι σιρόπια για τον βήχα και σαμπουάν και ιώδιο και οινόπνευμα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

Στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί, βλέπουμε στο τζάμι την επιγραφή Sam's Pharmacy, και μέσα από την τζαμαρία βλέπουμε πελάτες καθισμένους σε τραπέζια ή στον πάγκο του μπαρ και μια σερβιτόρα να τους σερβίρει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι πειράζει που λέει Sam's Pharmacy. Μπορείς παρ' όλ' αυτά να βάλεις αναψυκτήριο ή μαγαζί ή μαγαζάκι ή ό,τι άλλο θέλεις.
Βέβαια εσύ που έχεις πλήρη εικόνα θα κρίνεις καλύτερα.

Επίσης, στη θέση σου θα αδιαφορούσα για αυτόν στο φόρουμ που κρίνει ως "κακή μετάφραση" το ντράγκστορ. 
Για να καθίσει να μεταφράσει ο ίδιος, στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο με τις συγκεκριμένες εικόνες, και μετά τα λέμε.

Αν σε βολεύει ντράγκστορ, βάλε το.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2013)

Κι εγώ «μαγαζί» σκέφτηκα στην αρχή, πάντως. Η άλλη λύση είναι να βάλεις το όνομα του μαγαζιού, «να βρεθούμε στου Σαμ/τηλεφώνησέ της στου Σαμ» κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 9, 2013)

Ένα ένα μας τα λες. Δώσε πληροφορίες να μην πυροβολούμε άσκοπα, ντε! :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα. Κι έπειτα στα χωριά στην Ελλάδα αυτά μαγαζιά τα λένε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2013)

Ντράγκστορ. Όπως μίνι μάρκετ, σελφ σέρβις, ντράιβ ιν. Πολιτιστικό κομμάτι της Αμερικής.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 9, 2013)

Με τη διαφορά, νίκελ, ότι τα άλλα έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα μας και λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε τι είναι. Το ντράγκστορ σίγουρα από κάποιους θα κρατηθεί ως υποσημείωση για μετέπειτα ψάξιμο. ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2013)

Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα εμφανίζεται το ντράγκστορ στα ελληνικά. Όταν πρόκειται για κομμάτι της ξένης κουλτούρας, η καλύτερη ευκαιρία να εξοικειώσεις τους άλλους με τη λέξη είναι σε υπότιτλο ταινίας, που το βλέπει ο θεατής το μαγαζί, που εικονογραφείται το πάντρεμα του φαρμακείου με το μίνι μάρκετ και το αναψυκτήριο. Τις άλλες λέξεις τις ανέφερα για να σκεφτούμε ότι κι αυτές ήταν κάποτε άγνωστες και μέσα από τα περιοδικά και τους υπότιτλους προστέθηκαν στο λεξιλόγιό μας. Και τις τρεις τις έχω παρακολουθήσει βήμα βήμα....


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ένα ένα μας τα λες. Δώσε πληροφορίες να μην πυροβολούμε άσκοπα, ντε! :)


Χαχα... Δεν το 'κανα επίτηδες. Την ώρα που έβαλα την ερώτηση, η αναφορά ήταν στο μιλητό, η εικόνα του μαγαζιού εμφανίστηκε αργότερα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 9, 2013)

Τα δείγματα του «ντράγκστορ» στα βιβλία είναι όλα από Νέα Υόρκη και Παρίσι. Το ένα και μοναδικό ντράγκστορ που άνοιξε στην Αθήνα, στη στοά της Κοραή, ήταν η επωνυμία, όχι το είδος, του μαγαζιού, και πάλι δεν έμεινε. Δεν νομίζω ότι μας έμεινε η λέξη. Καλύτερα το «μαγαζί» ή «μαγαζάκι της γωνίας».


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς ότι ο Βασιλικός μπορεί να γράψει «Μπήκα σε ένα ντράγκστορ, στη βάση του κορμού ενός ουρανοξύστη» επειδή έχει το δικαίωμα σε οδοιπορικό να μεταφέρει το εξωτικό λεξιλόγιο, ενώ ο υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να ισοπεδώνει το ξένο επειδή για τον Αμερικανό ηθοποιό δεν είναι κάτι το εξωτικό. Δεν θα το κάνει «στην Έβγα της γειτονιάς» για να μη γίνει γραφικό, αλλά θα το κάνει «γωνιακό μαγαζάκι» ή «μίνι μάρκετ». Είναι μια άποψη που θα δεχτώ, αν και θα προτιμούσα να μάθουμε πια αυτά τα ντράγκστορ τώρα που μάθαμε και τα μολ.


----------



## argyro (Feb 10, 2013)

Κατά βάση ήταν φαρμακεία. Εκτελούνταν κανονικά συνταγές για φάρμακα και άλλα συναφή (π.χ. στην Ποτοαπαγόρευση μπορούσες να αγοράσεις ουίσκι με συνταγή γιατρού). Στην πορεία προστέθηκαν τα αναψυκτικά (για το στομάχι, υποτίθεται) και σιγά-σιγά και άλλα είδη, όπως παγωτά, γλυκά κτλ. και φυσικά τα drugstore εξελίχθηκαν σε χώρο συνάντησης. Ωστόσο, δεν έπαψαν να λειτουργούν και ως φαρμακεία. Μετά τη δεκαετία του 1950 άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται πια ο όρος pharmacy, με τη έννοια που έχει σήμερα. Να και μια περιγραφή από πρώτο χέρι.

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την απόδοση αντιμετώπισα σε ένα βιβλίο, αλλά έμεινα στο φαρμακείο και έβαλα υποσημείωση. Στους υπότιτλους όμως δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο η Αλεξάνδρα. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι -απ' όσο ξέρω- δεν έχουμε κάτι πραγματικά αντίστοιχο εδώ. Στο ψιλικατζίδικο ναι, μπορείς να βρεις αναψυκτικά, περιοδικά, depon και ασπιρίνες, πιθανόν να μπορείς και να καθίσεις σε κάποια, αλλά δεν μπορείς να εκτελέσεις συνταγές. Στο παντοπωλείο, τα ίδια. Κι εδώ μια σύγκριση των drugstore στις ΗΠΑ και των φαρμακείων και των drogerie στη Γερμανία (όπως και στην Ελλάδα, το πρώτο είναι μάλλον συνδυασμός των άλλων δύο). 

Οπότε, γιατί όχι ντράγκστορ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Η Magenta πρωτοτυπεί με το "φαρμακοποικιλοπωλείο". Ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω.


Ας εξομολογηθώ ότι εμένα μου άρεσε και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε μετάφραση βιβλίου (π.Λεξ.), άπαξ, με μικρή ερμηνευτική υποσημείωση. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2013)

Για το "φαρμακοποικιλοπωλείο" η άρνησή μου έχει προφανείς λόγους: Τεράστιος δείκτης μπλα-μπλα και άγνωστη λέξη που χρειάζεται υποσημείωση.

Αλλά συμφωνώ με τον Νικέλ και την Αργυρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί είναι άγνωστου τύπου στην Ελλάδα, αλλά πασίγνωστο σε όσους διαβάζουν αμερικάνικη λογοτεχνία, αμερικάνικο Τύπο ή βλέπουν ταινίες. Έχουμε κι άλλα πράγματα που μάθαμε να τα λέμε με ένα ξενόφερτο όνομα, ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπήρχε κάτι το ανάλογο στην Ελλάδα. 

Κι εμένα η αρχική μου απόδοση ήταν "μαγαζί". Αλλά όταν άρχισε να επαναλαμβάνεται δεύτερη και τρίτη φορά, "πάω στο μαγαζί, τηλεφώνησέ μου στο μαγαζί", έδινε την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για_ το μαγαζί της κυρίας._ Εκείνη τη στιγμή έβαλα την ερώτηση για να δω πώς διάκειται η ομήγυρη. Στη συνέχεια είδα και την εικόνα του μαγαζιού, που δεν είναι ούτε μαγαζάκι ούτε γωνιακό μαγαζάκι. Είναι ντράγκστορ με τα όλα του, στο κέντρο του Χιούστον της δεκαετίας του '50. 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως την άρνηση να προσθέσουμε ξένες λέξεις στο λογοτεχνικό μας λεξιλόγιο, και μάλιστα για αντικείμενο που είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν υπάρχει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, τη στιγμή που τις προσθέτουμε αβέρτα στο τεχνικό μας λεξιλόγιο. Σ' ένα λεξιλόγιο όπου, για παράδειγμα, έχει επικρατήσει κατά κράτος το "ασανσέρ", και ο ανελκυστήρας μένει στα επίσημα χαρτιά, και πολλά άλλα που δεν χρειάζεται να τα πω τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Για το "φαρμακοποικιλοπωλείο" η άρνησή μου έχει προφανείς λόγους: Τεράστιος δείκτης μπλα-μπλα και άγνωστη λέξη που χρειάζεται υποσημείωση.


Α, ναι, φυσικά. Αλλά μου άρεσε η λεξιπλασία. :)



Alexandra said:


> Αλλά συμφωνώ με τον Νικέλ και την Αργυρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί είναι άγνωστου τύπου στην Ελλάδα, αλλά πασίγνωστο σε όσους διαβάζουν αμερικάνικη λογοτεχνία, αμερικάνικο Τύπο ή βλέπουν ταινίες. Έχουμε κι άλλα πράγματα που μάθαμε να τα λέμε με ένα ξενόφερτο όνομα, ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπήρχε κάτι το ανάλογο στην Ελλάδα.
> [...]
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως την άρνηση να προσθέσουμε ξένες λέξεις στο λογοτεχνικό μας λεξιλόγιο, και μάλιστα για αντικείμενο που είναι δεδομένο ότι δεν υπάρχει στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα, τη στιγμή που τις προσθέτουμε αβέρτα στο τεχνικό μας λεξιλόγιο. Σ' ένα λεξιλόγιο όπου, για παράδειγμα, έχει επικρατήσει κατά κράτος το "ασανσέρ", και ο ανελκυστήρας μένει στα επίσημα χαρτιά, και πολλά άλλα που δεν χρειάζεται να τα πω τώρα.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι άρνηση· όλα τα άλλα παραδείγματα που αναφέρθηκαν εδώ αφορούν αντικείμενα και της δικής μας καθημερινότητας.

Και επειδή ο Γκιλγκαμές αναφέρθηκε στις γερμανικές ντρογκερί, ναι μεν έρχονται κοντά στα αμερικάνικα ντράγκστορ, αλλά εστιάζουν περισσότερο στα καλλυντικά, είδη προσωπικής υγιεινής, βιολογικά προϊόντα τέτοια πράγματα. Δεν έχουν συνταγογραφούμενα φάρμακα, δεν έχουν φαγώσιμα (αν και πωλούν σοκολάτες, αναψυκτικά κλπ). Το φαρμακείο στα γερμανόφωνα μέρη είναι η Apotheke.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως την άρνηση να προσθέσουμε ξένες λέξεις στο λογοτεχνικό μας λεξιλόγιο,


Από μένα πάντως καθόλου άρνηση, μάλιστα συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι η εμφάνιση της λέξης σε υπότιτλο ταινίας είναι χρυσή ευκαιρία για εξοικείωση του κοινού. Μόνο το γεγονός ότι ανέφερες στο αρχικό σου ποστ εκείνη τη συζήτηση σε φόρουμ που χαρακτηρίζει το ντράγκστορ "κακή μετάφραση" με συγκράτησε από το να το προτείνω από την αρχή.

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και όλες οι άλλες επιλογές, που μπορεί καθένας να τις αξιοποιήσει ανάλογα με το κείμενό του.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, ναι, φυσικά. Αλλά μου άρεσε η λεξιπλασία. :)


Αν είναι να καταφύγουμε σε λεξιπλασία, ας είναι πρακτική, π.χ. _φαρμακείο + ψιλικατζίδικο > φαρματζίδικο_. 




drsiebenmal said:


> όλα τα άλλα παραδείγματα που αναφέρθηκαν εδώ αφορούν αντικείμενα και της δικής μας καθημερινότητας.


Το ντράιβ-ιν το έδωσα για να μην ισχυριστείς αυτό το παραπάνω. Θα μπορούσα να πω και το... ιγκλού.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Πάλι καλά που είπες για δεκαετία '50, Άλεξ, γιατί σκεφτόμουν ότι τα αμερικάνικα ντράγκστορ που έχω δει στα ταξίδια στις ΗΠΑ δεν έχουν καφενείο ή γενικά μέρος για να καταναλώσεις το ποτό που αγόρασες, ούτε πουλάνε παγωτά κλπ. Είναι φαρμακεία με όλο το σχετικό μπιχλιμπίδι (από οδοντόκρεμες μέχρι καθαριστικά). Και ολίγον γκούγκλισμα δείχνει ότι τα σημερινά τουλάχιστον δεν ασχολούνται με την πώληση ροφημάτων, αναψυκτικών, παγωτών κλπ, αλλά ότι υπάρχουν πολλά ΕΣΤΙΑΤΟΡΙΑ που έχουν ονόματα όπως Old Drugstore κλπ. Δηλαδή κάποια στιγμή, μάλλον σχετικά πρόσφατα, διαχωρίστηκαν οι αρμοδιότητες. Μπορώ να φανταστώ νομοθεσία που επιβάλλει διαχωρισμό για αγορανομικούς λόγους.


----------



## rogne (Feb 10, 2013)

+ 1 για το "ντράγκστορ".

Να σημειωθεί ότι στα ελληνικά ο τίτλος του _Drugstore Cowboy_ του Βαν Σαντ έμεινε αμετάφραστος (και κυκλοφορεί ακόμα ως "Ντράγκστορ Καουμπόι").


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

Να κι ένα ωραίο κείμενο που αναδεικνύει τη σχέση της «δίκης των πιθήκων» με το αμερικάνικο ντράγκστορ.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/monkeytrial/peopleevents/e_drugstore.html

In hundreds of Hollywood films of the 50s and 60s, the drugstore became the all-purpose teenage hangout -- a place to fall in love, to gossip, to plot and scheme over milkshakes.
[...]
Times change. The American drugstore has become a series of national chains, selling everything but phosphates. Even Dayton no longer has an old-fashioned soda fountain.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 10, 2013)

Χα! Να και το soda fountain που πολλές φορές πάει πακέτο με το ντραγκστοράκι και το convenience store αυτές τις δεκαετίες... :devil:
Πού έχουμε καταλήξει ως προς αυτό; Το fountain εννοώ. Μείναμε στον μίκτη/μείκτη;


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

To soda fountain είναι το λιγότερο. Αυτά τα phosphates που παραπέμπουν σε φωσφορικά λιπάσματα αλλά σημαίνουν τα αναψυκτικά με ανθρακικό;


----------

